# Sticky  Rocks Bottom - WAIVER FORMS



## phreebsd

*** IMPORTANT ***

If you plan to ride @ Rocks Bottom, please print both pdf files attached and have them filled out and ready BEFORE you sign in at the gate!

Thanks! 
This will make registration faster for everyone, especially the people behind you waiting to get in.

*** IMPORTANT ***


----------



## Polaris425

Note that these are good for 1 year once you have given them to JenB @ the park.


----------



## phreebsd

BUMP!


----------

